# WA - Seattle: Duckling needs good forever home



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

This little duckling is looking for a safe forever home in or near Seattle, WA.

Free to a good home with other ducks. This one is a pet... not for eating. Just for quacking.

Email [email protected] if interested. We'll transport the duckling up to 3-hours from Seattle, WA to a good home.

Thank you and quacks!

Mr Flapper Duck's human, Tiff
http://www.mrflapper.com

*UPDATE: I think I found a great forever home for this little one. Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That little guy/girl is just adorable Tiff! I sure hope s/he finds a loving forever home soon


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Congratulations, Juno*










This little duckling is now named "Juno" by her forever family. S/he goes to the forever home at the end of August.

Congratulations on finding a great family, Juno.

http://mrflapper.com/blog/2008/07/30/congratulations-juno/


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG!! Thats cute!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

whoo hoo  That's great - congratulations to Juno (and, of course, to the new parents ).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, TIFF AND MR. FLAPPER!!

WE ARE SOOOO PLEASED!!

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi and the gang


----------

